# Some Pics of Womble, Bruce and Pinky (Pic Heavy)



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi All,

It has been a very long time since we have been on but has been a busy year with moving house and Mummy's studies but today Daddy has found some time to take some pics of us so you can see how we are 

We went outside today  There was, what Daddy called, a Binman about which was weird


















*Bruce*: But when the noise had gone I made the most of Green Hay on the floor


















*Bruce*: I was a bit lazy and didn't run around like Womble so just had a clean instead.










*Womble:* sorry Bruce but you got in my way, still Love you though










*Womble:* Phhheeewww, I'm out of puff. Look at me though Daddy!!


















*Womble:* Now I know how Jordon feels, get that Camera out of my face










*Womble:* I believe I can fly


















*Bruce:* This is my favourite, _SWITT SWOOOO_
*Womble:* Dirty Boy










For all Binky lovers here are some others which I have been able to catch




























Well here's some from the last year

Bruce being cute 


























Bruce 'The Unbondable' happily sat with his Wifey (Boss)


























And Some of my Favourites of Womble


























And our Baby Pinky (RIP)


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

AMAZING Photos!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwww beautiful pics love bunnys


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Gorgeous pics!!! Love the binky photos- they are amazing! My camera isn't fast enough to catch binkys 

You have stunning buns and they all look very happy!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

great photos what camera are u using for the binky shots? mine always come out blury they look like a very happy couple


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Lovely buns !! GREAT action shots they look very happy !!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

WOW!!! they are amazing pics!! I love binky photos, thankyou for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Fantastic photos!! :001_wub:


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Outstanding pics of lovely buns x


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawww gorgeous bunnies.
Love the binky photos  x


----------



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> great photos what camera are u using for the binky shots? mine always come out blury they look like a very happy couple


We have a 10 MPix SLR Cannon, which we use on Action Mode. These are from many many hours of trying. I find that If I put them out and just watch for a bit you will see a pattern in the behaviour.

I then position myself so the lighting is right (I would always say sit with you back to the direct light although I am no expert) and focus the camera on a section where they appeare to be being most active. Probably only one in 20 are anywhere near usable but it is fun to try


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

They've made my day those photos 

Absolutely fantastic

Em
xx


----------

